

Ask HN: Why doesn't Amazon have a purchase api? - fiddle

Amazon is typically an innovator, and I would think that they would have some way to programmatically make purchases. Is this infeasible? Useless? Are there any ecommerce outfits that have a purchase api?
======
us
As far as I know, they have an Amazon Store you can integrate into your
website that allows you to do purchases off your site, so that it doesn't
redirect to Amazon. However, I'm not too familiar with all the details but you
should look into this. I believe the fee is or was something like $59/site or
store

------
dman
My guess is that they would tightly like to control the purchasing experience.

